# Lowrance HDS 7



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

New..... Lowrance HDS 7. Comes with latest software, original box, papers and transducer. 

$650


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

gen2 or gen3?


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Raymo said:


> gen2 or gen3?


Gen 2


----------

